# Mosquito #2



## Johann Schutte (Feb 22, 2020)

focus 


 stack


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 22, 2020)

Absolutely  a stunning image


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 23, 2020)

Great macro.......


----------



## edsland (Feb 23, 2020)

Fantastic detail


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 23, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 23, 2020)

wholly cow ...never saw such a stunning mosquito ........... wow.....could they really be this beautiful......and so much detail.... just amazing


----------



## bell (Feb 24, 2020)

Stunning


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 24, 2020)

someone should nominate for POTM..


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 24, 2020)

POTM runner...  Indeed.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 24, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> someone should nominate for POTM..





Soocom1 said:


> POTM runner...  Indeed.





snowbear said:


> 9) I like bacon and sausage.
> 
> How to nominate:
> 
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2020)

Never knew they were made like this!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 24, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > someone should nominate for POTM..
> ...


I don't think there is a POTM running yet this month.. but we should  not for get this one.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 24, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


Sure there is; it's been there since Jan 31.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 26, 2020)

As verrrry nice as that picture is I still have the urge to squash the mosquito.


----------

